# Roady2 Vs. SKYFI2



## haystacks323 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm interested in getting XMradio and I'm debating between the Roady2 and SKYFI2. I know both have the Fm modulation and are fairly compact so that they can be transfered from the car to home. Are there any performance differences that makes one better than the other?


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks for the question - I am going through the same thing. I did note that the Skyfi2 has a 30 buffer for rewind but not with the Roady.

Anyone else able to help us out?


----------

